# hey from a newbie



## Erik H (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have posted a few threads and asked questions in this forum and have not said hi to everyone officially.. I apoligize for the disrespect so I am taking this oppurtunity to say hello. Everyone has been very informative and polite so thank you to all.  I hope that I can extend the same courtesy to everyone as well.  Just a little background I have studied martial arts for 10+ in different arts such as Tae Kwon Do (Moo Duk Kwon system), American/MuayThai kickboxing, Wing Chun/Jeet Kune Do, American Kenpo-Karate and have instructed in a few weapons (staff/bong, nunchaku).  Take care and God Bless

Erik H


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome Erik, since you did it backwards your buying the first round.
Terry:drinkbeer


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 27, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  Make mine a Guiness, please.


----------



## Tarot (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome Erik!  :wavey:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Erik.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi again!  :wavey:  Stick around for a while.  We don't bite...at least I don't...


----------



## Tarot (Jul 27, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Hi again!  :wavey:  Stick around for a while.  We don't bite...at least I don't...



I do, but only if you ask me nicely first. :lol:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 27, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Hi again! :wavey: Stick around for a while. We don't bite...at least I don't...


 
I do!  -vampfeed-

Welcome! *chomp*


----------



## Gemini (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Erik!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome, and thanks for introducing yourself.  :wavey:


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 27, 2006)

Wecome!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Erik H (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone....run a tab..I don't drink but I am feeling generous....


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard!  Great to have you here, Erik!


----------



## Elayna (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Erik....Welcome aboard from one Newbie to another....Hope to see you around the boards.   But you might not want to associate yourself with me....Im a smart a**.  Hehehe....So you know.  *wink*TTYL


----------



## matt.m (Jul 27, 2006)

Welcome man, not too long ago I was a newbie too.  Still am I suppose.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Eric! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------

